# Steadyfast Syatem



## jncbarnes (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Steadyfast stability system on their 5th wheel? If so, what are your thoughts? I have a 36 footer with 3 slides and I can't stop the jiggling. I currently use a tripod, chocks on each wheel, and a set of between the wheel chocks. 
Amazon has good reviews on this system, but thought I should ask this group. Thanks.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

I have that system on my 328FRE. It is VERY stable. I went to an RV show and inspected the set up before I purchased it. All the materials, workmanship, fit and finish are first rate. I was impressed by the attention to details I had not even thought of (nylock nuts to keep the locking handles from falling off).

I installed it myself with no problems. He supplies the proper size drill bits in the kit. I tapped the holes in the frame even though he supplies self tapping bolts. It took an afternoon for my fist time. Now that I have done it, it would be much quicker. Be sure to read the instructions before starting and lay all the parts out to see how they fit. Follow the instructions on how to adjust the length of the struts the first time and you will never have to mess with it again. It only take a couple of minutes to tighten or loosen the locks and you are set to go.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

x2 on the steadyfast system. well designed and works very well. It will NOT (like any system) completely eliminate movement, it can't stop the springs from compressing or the tires from compressing, but does make a huge improvement over just the stab jacks.

AND it is one of the quickest and easiest systems to use once installed. Three large wingnuts to hand tighten once the jacks are down and your set.


----------



## Dutch & Di (Jun 15, 2010)

We have a different brand but any aftermarket stabilizer system, especially the permanently installed ones, are absolutely wonderful. We, meaning me, were just plain unhappy before adding stabilizers over 7 years ago and would never have an RV without them. Hugs, Di


----------



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

As for the steadyfast system. I looked at them all and settled on steadyfast. Price was better, don't need a wrench to operate. After you level and run down your jacks just spin up the butterfly nuts and hand tighten at three points, . makes a world of difference. Small company with super support. Well worth the investment.One word about all of them though. don't forget to loosen them up before you raise your stabilizer jacks.
I understand that outback includes another brand of stabilizers on the newer models. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

We're looking into this system right now too. It's between the. SteadyFast and the JT StrongArm system, (which costs about $60 less)
Right now I'm leaning toward the SteadyFast for simplicity, but does anyone have experience with the JT brand?


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I installed the JT brand on my 286fk. The first time we camped I got up early as usual, made coffee and went outside. I was setting on the camper step. Then my wife got up and done her usual messing around. When she decided to come outside, I got hit in the back by the camper door. The moral of the story, I didn't even know she was up. I couldn't even feel her moving around through those silly metal steps.
Pretty impressive. But don't seat on the steps. I couldn't recommend them enough! http://www.amazon.com/Lippert-Components-191023-Fifth-Wheel-Stabilizer/dp/B001UGPEEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399154732&sr=8-1&keyw $243.00


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

The BAL X-chocks between the RV tires make a huge difference in how much motion you feel in the camper as well. I bought a set last year and really like them for how much of the motion it stopped.


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

The JT strong arm is what comes on the new Outbacks.


----------

